# Panasonic AE4000 Calibration for Beginners



## bazzaj84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I took the plunge and have today purchased m first projector (AE4000)!!!! Should receive it later on this week. I have read a few reviews of HT Projectors and have as a result read there relative sections for calibration. As this is my first attempt (and living in Perth I cant seem to find anoyone to help me calibrate it properly) is there a set of steps or process one would go about calibration the image? Also without any real tools I gues I will just be calibration the image to the naked eye, does anyone have any tips of suggestions for going through this whole process. To someone who has never done this before the vast array of menus and settings available does seem a little daunting!!! Thanks

Brandon


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look here and here. :T


----------

